# ATI Radeon X1950 XTX



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2006)

The ATI Radeon X1950 XTX is a refresh of the X1900 series and is the first video card to use GDDR4 memory. Another major change is the new cooling system which was designed to reduce noise while keeping temperatures down. ATI's new flagship card is clocked at 600 MHz GPU and crazy 1000 MHz effective memory clock. Read our review to find out how this card performs.

*Show full review*


----------



## Creig (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thumbs down for "paper launch"?*

How can ATI be given a thumbs-down for a so-called "paper launch"?   They came right out and said the X1950XTX would not be available in mass quantities until the middle of September.




> ATI has pulled the Launch Date for the Radeon 1950 Series back to Aug 23rd, as originally scheduled. We will anounce on the 23rd and press embargo will be lifted. We will state that broad availability (retail on-shelf) will be mid-Sept.  Apologies for any confusion, thank you




If they're still hard to find after that date has come and gone, then fine.  Thumbs down.  But until then, I don't see how they can be given a poor grade on availability.


----------



## infrared (Aug 23, 2006)

Same arguement can be said for the Tumbs up on a card that isn't released yet.


----------



## Creig (Aug 23, 2006)

infrared said:


> Same arguement can be said for the Tumbs up on a card that isn't released yet.



Which thumbs up are you referring to?  

Competitive price - MSRP is already set unless something drastic changes things between now and mid-Sept.  Can't see that happening, though.
Quieter operation - I don't see that anything here that can change between now and mid-Sept.
Performance improved - See above.
Lower power consumption - Again, see above.
Works with X1900 Crossfire Master - Once again, see above.
DDR4 should offer nice overclocking head room - Yet once again, see...  Oh heck, you know what to do.


----------



## magibeg (Aug 23, 2006)

It looks pretty good, would have really liked to see it running on a faster test system but it seemed to do just fine


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 23, 2006)

imo not worth buying, even if your using a x1800xt, clock it and theres your near identical performance really. still, at least the stock cooler looks cool, and surprisingly, effective  (once you dismantled the thing to remove that odd "support bar" going round the fins that is)


----------



## Corrosion (Aug 23, 2006)

The only thing i like about it is the cooling, other then that its not much faster then my 1900xt


----------



## petepete (Aug 23, 2006)

Corrosion said:


> The only thing i like about it is the cooling, other then that its not much faster then my 1900xt



yeah i have a sapphire 1900 XT, i think that will last me


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 23, 2006)

why do you use for the test setup a 1800+@2000mgh isnt this the thing that hold you back in tests?

could you plz re run this tests with a conroe or at leats a 2800mgh a64 cpu??


otherwise this test is ridiculous so plz do this better


----------



## jmke (Aug 23, 2006)

these lamers ripped of your hard work
http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.p...no=2654&category=&VC=&SV=&cstart_page=endpage


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 23, 2006)

go get em w1zz!

ed- if anyone wants to see less bottlenecked scores i have an incoming system that will do it nicely, so if someone wants to pass a sample on to me ill do a review on it.


----------



## petepete (Aug 23, 2006)

jmke said:


> these lamers ripped of your hard work
> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.p...no=2654&category=&VC=&SV=&cstart_page=endpage




they didn't rip it off, ripping it off would be not showing any credit to techpowerup, look at the bottom of the page


----------



## jmke (Aug 23, 2006)

boo wooti doo, they included a link to the source... ooooh how nice; as if anybody will ever visit the source ... the whole article is on their site anyway.

it's their "tradition" to generate "content" this way :/

http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.p...c=off&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=6859


----------



## Jodiuh (Aug 24, 2006)

Wiz:

Can you set the cooler to spin @ 100%? Any ideas as to how it would compare to an Accelero? Also, what about system temps...how much might they rise, eh?

Cheers,

Jod


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 24, 2006)

nice job Wizz.  

Is it possible to get the script info you need from an ATi partner? (IE, Sapphire, or another 3rd party thats more likely to give you info.)


----------



## DaJMasta (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice review, but I doubt this is the processer you actually used.



> AMD Athlon64 1800+ @ 2000 MHz


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 25, 2006)

DaJMasta said:


> Nice review, but I doubt this is the processer you actually used.



Im going out on a limb and saying he meant a 4800+, because its not a 1800 (Don't exist) and its not a 2800+ because that would not be used in a review. But it could be a 3800+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Lets ask W1zzard himself. What processor did you use W11zard?


Well I was hoping he would read this at some point.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 25, 2006)

Lets ask W1zzard himself. What processor did you use W11zard?


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2006)

jmke said:


> these lamers ripped of your hard work
> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.p...no=2654&category=&VC=&SV=&cstart_page=endpage



Thankfully they didn't take credit for the review, and they re-hosted the images, so they're not leaching our bandwidth. As long as they asked permission to put it on their forum they're cool 

Well spotted, thanks for telling us though.

EDIT:

But what's with all the ?????????'s ? ????? ?? x1900xtx???? ??? - Different language? Chinese?


----------



## WOutZoR (Aug 25, 2006)

Higher is better ??






I think this has to be changed to lower is better


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2006)

lmao, well spotted


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2006)

cpu was 3000+ @ 2000 mhz
of course it has to say lower is better .. i just came back from games convention and will fix it tomorrow


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 27, 2006)

w1zz? isnt the cpu holding the cards back in this test?


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree that it isnt worth buying, simply because when directx 10 comes out everything from the old voodoos to this x1900xtx will be void.


----------



## ViperJohn (Nov 10, 2006)

BTW the stock x1950XTX ramsink and Vcore mosfet strip sink are not copper.

The ramsink is a copper plated aluminum casting and the Vcore strip heatsink is a copper
plated aluminum extrusion.

The heatsink in the GPU cooler is all copper though.

Viper


----------

